# understatement



## nickel (Jan 24, 2011)

Θα καταλήξω εκεί που έχω κολλήσει, αλλά το _understatement_ παραμένει προβληματικό στην απόδοσή του στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Σαν σχήμα λόγου είναι η _μείωση_ και σε απλές διατυπώσεις μπορεί να το στρίψουμε και να πούμε «Και λίγα λες». Σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι πονοκέφαλος.

Πρώτα το σχήμα λόγου (που ελάχιστους ενδιαφέρει). Από το _Glossary of Literary Terms_ του M.H. Abrams:

*Hyperbole and Understatement.* The figure of speech, or trope, called *hyperbole* (Greek for "overshooting") is bold overstatement, or the extravagant exaggeration of fact or of possibility. It may be used either for serious or ironic or comic effect. Iago says gloatingly of Othello (III. iii. 330 ff.):
Not poppy nor mandragora,
Nor all the drowsy syrups of the world,
Shall ever medicine thee to that sweet sleep
Which thou ow'dst yesterday.
[…] 
The contrary figure is *understatement* (the Greek term is *meiosis*, "lessening"), which deliberately represents something as very much less in magnitude or importance than it really is, or is ordinarily considered to be. The effect is usually ironic—savagely ironic in Jonathan Swift's _A Tale of a Tub_, “Last week I saw a woman flayed, and you will hardly believe how much it altered her person for the worse,” and comically ironic in Mark Twain's comment that “The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.” Some critics extend “meiosis” to the use in literature of a simple, unemphatic statement to enhance the effect of a deeply pathetic or tragic event; an example is the line at the close of the narrative in Wordsworth’s _Michael_ (1800): “And never lifted up a single stone.”
A special form of understatement is *litotes* (Greek for “plain” or “simple”), the assertion of an affirmative by negating its contrary: “He’s not the brightest man in the world” meaning “He is stupid.” The figure is frequent in Anglo-Saxon poetry, where the effect is usually one of grim irony. In _Beowulf_, after Hrothgar has described the ghastly mere where the monster Grendel dwells, he comments, “That is not a pleasant place.”​
Το πιο γνωστό ξέχασε: το _not bad_ για να πούνε «πολύ καλό»! Αλλά το σχήμα της λιτότητας είναι υποκατηγορία, αφορά μόνο τις αρνητικές διατυπώσεις. Στην _Καλολογία_ του Παπανικολάου γράφει για τη *μείωση*:

Η *μείωση* ή *ταπείνωση* από σκοπού μειώνει τη δύναμη και βαρύτητα μιας εννοίας και μεταχειρίζεται λέξη πιο ηπιωτέρα (sic) και ανεπαίσθητο. Έτσι λέμε τον φιλάργυρο _οικονόμο_, τον σπάταλο _φιλότιμο_, την απάτη ή την πειθώ _αναγκαστική πειθώ_, το έγκλημα _σφάλμα_ κλπ.
Εδώ θέλουμε να μειώσουμε τη βαρύτητα κάποιου όρου, για να μη θίξουμε, να μην προσβάλουμε ή και να μην τιμωρηθή, προκειμένου περί δικαστηρίου, ένα άτομο.
Αντίθετα γίνεται όταν θέλουμε να μειώσουμε την αξία κάποιου όρου και να ταπεινώσουμε ένα πρόσωπο. Έτσι λέμε τον χρηστό και ενάρετο _ανθρωπάκο_ ή _προβατάκι_, τον ευσυνείδητο _κουτό_ κλπ.​
Θεώρησα πολύ καλή την παρακάτω σελίδα μια και αναδεικνύει το _understatement_ σαν κεντρικό στοιχείο του αγγλικού χιούμορ με δύο παραδείγματα από τους Monty Python (αλλά έχει κι άλλα καλά):
http://grammar.about.com/od/tz/g/understateterm.htm

“It's just a flesh wound.”
(Black Knight, after having both arms cut off, in _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_) Προσθέτω τη γελοιογραφία για το τι έκανε ο Ομπάμα στη Χίλαρι.

“Well, that's cast rather a gloom over the evening, hasn't it?”
(Dinner guest, after a visit from the Grim Reaper, in Monty Python's _The Meaning of Life_)​




Μια ματιά στα λεξικά (Ορισμοί από Longman, παραδείγματα αποδώ κι αποκεί):

a statement that is not strong enough to express how good, bad, impressive etc something really is:
_To say the movie was bad is an understatement.
To say that her resignation was a shock would be an understatement – it caused panic.
That New York City is not a peaceful place to live is *the understatement of the year/month/century*.
‘It wasn’t very easy to find the house.’ ‘That’s got to be *the understatement of the year*!’
To say that Jordan is a good player is an understatement.
_
the practice of making something seem to have less of a particular quality than it really has 
_‘We have not done quite well enough,’ Macmillan said, with characteristic understatement._​
Κάπου μπορούμε να πούμε:
απέχει πολύ από την πραγματικότητα
απέχει παρασάγγες από την πραγματικότητα
Κάπου αλλού:
ήπια διατύπωση, συγκρατημένη διατύπωση, υποτονική περιγραφή, λιτότητα στη διατύπωση
ειρωνεία (Προσοχή όμως: η ειρωνεία συνήθως περιέχει δηλητήριο που δεν περιέχει η λιτή και συγκρατημένη διατύπωση.)

Το δικό μου πρόβλημα (περίπου):
But the United Nations agency says those figures are a vast understatement of the problem.
Δεν μου αρέσουν τα: υποτιμά το πρόβλημα, παραγνωρίζει τις δυσκολίες / το πρόβλημα. Ίσως «παραγνωρίζει το πραγματικό μέγεθος του προβλήματος».
Ποιο είναι το αντίθετο τού «περιγράφει με τα πιο μελανά χρώματα»; Έχουμε ένα σκασμό διατυπώσεις για την υπερβολή, αλλά όχι για το αντίθετό της. Λέει κάτι αυτό για το έθνος μας; :)

Μπορώ να υποβάλω αίτηση να φτιάξουμε κάτι σε _υποδιατύπωση_, _υποπεριγραφή_, ρήμα _υποδιατυπώνει_, _υποπεριγράφει_ το πρόβλημα (για το _understates_);

Ή θα βρείτε αυτό που δεν καταφέρνει να βρει το κουρασμένο μου μυαλό;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 24, 2011)

Η υποτίμηση του προβλήματος δεν ταιριάζει εδώ; Απλώς ρωτάω... 

Επίσης, "δεν δίνει/δείχνει τις πραγματικές διαστάσεις" ως εναλλακτική.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν μου αρέσουν τα: υποτιμά το πρόβλημα, παραγνωρίζει τις δυσκολίες / το πρόβλημα. Ίσως «παραγνωρίζει το πραγματικό μέγεθος του προβλήματος».


Το "παραγνωρίζει το πραγματικό μέγεθος του προβλήματος" μού αρέσει.

Για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση, θα μου άρεσε και "αυτοί οι αριθμοί δεν απεικονίζουν / κάθε άλλο παρά απεικονίζουν το πραγματικό μέγεθος του προβλήματος".


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Η υποτίμηση του προβλήματος δεν ταιριάζει εδώ; Απλώς ρωτάω...


Η διαφορά είναι (έχω την εντύπωση) ότι με την _υποτίμηση_ (_underestimation of the problem_) δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε τη σοβαρότητα του προβλήματος (ακόμα κι αν περιγράφεται ρεαλιστικά), ενώ στο _understatement_ κρύβουμε τις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις (οπότε δεν θα καταλάβει κανένας τη σοβαρότητά του).


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2011)

Υποπεριγράφει, υποδιατυπώνει -στο μοντέλο του υποαντιπροσωπεύεται; Καλή ιδέα, αλλά...
Δεν έχω χρόνο να το σκεφτώ, πάντως είναι πρόβλημα το understatement.

Πάντως, όλες οι γλώσσες έχουν πολύ περισσότερες εκφράσεις για την υπερβολή και το ακραίο κακό. Όμως, το ότι δεν έχουμε λέξη που να περιγράφει το αντίθετο φαινόμενο, κάτι λέει.

Οι αρχαίοι, όπως λες, είχαν τη μείωση. Τρίβια: Ο Ντάσιελ Χάμετ, όταν ήταν διαφημιστής, είχε γράψει ένα άρθρο σε επαγγελματικό περιοδικό για να ενθαρρύνει να χρησιμοποιείται η understatement στη διαφήμιση, με τίτλο Have you tried meiosis?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2011)

Δεν έχω ιδέα για το understatement (ίσως κάπου να βοηθάει και η «μετριοπαθής δήλωση» αλλά κι εκεί πάλι χρειάζονται συμφραζόμενα) αλλά σου έχω απάντηση σε αυτό:;)


nickel said:


> Ποιο είναι το αντίθετο τού «περιγράφει με τα πιο μελανά χρώματα»;


Περιγράφει με τα πιο φωτεινά χρώματα.

Edit: Και βέβαια, για να αντιστρέψουμε το πρόβλημά μας, η «υπερβολικά μετριοπαθής δήλωση».


----------



## areti (Jan 24, 2011)

Θα μπορούσε ίσως να είναι _υποβάθμιση ενός προβλήματος_; Όπως αναφέρεται και στο ΛΚΝ υποβαθμίζω σημαίνει: παρουσιάζω κτ. με τέτοιον τρόπο, ώστε να φανεί ότι το θεωρώ λιγότερο σημαντικό από ό,τι είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Δεν εκφράζει αυτό το νόημα που θέλουμε;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 24, 2011)

Δεν θα ήταν ωραίο να μπορούσαμε να πούμε υπο-δήλωση;


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2011)

areti said:


> Θα μπορούσε ίσως να είναι _υποβάθμιση ενός προβλήματος_; Όπως αναφέρεται και στο ΛΚΝ υποβαθμίζω σημαίνει: παρουσιάζω κτ. με τέτοιον τρόπο, ώστε να φανεί ότι το θεωρώ λιγότερο σημαντικό από ό,τι είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Δεν εκφράζει αυτό το νόημα που θέλουμε;


Θα με βόλευε. Υπάρχει μια μικροδιαφορά: στην _υποβάθμιση_, αυτό που κάνεις είναι ότι παίρνεις το πρόβλημα και το κατεβάζεις μια βαθμίδα, ισχυρίζεσαι ότι ανήκει σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο (π.χ. «Είμαστε ενάντια στην υποβάθμιση του προβλήματος από εισβολή και κατοχή σε δικοινοτική διαφορά» — εδώ δεν κάνει το _understate_), αλλά στην αναβροχιά...

@az: Δεν μπορούμε να παίξουμε με τη _δήλωση_, γιατί δεν _δηλώνουμε_ ένα πρόβλημα, το περιγράφουμε:
*understate*: describe or represent (something) as being smaller or less good or important than it really is: _the press have understated the extent of the problem_ (ODE)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 24, 2011)

Ναι βρε! Περισσότερο ρητορική ήταν η ερώτηση. Αφού το υποδηλώνω έτσι κι αλλιώς σημαίνει κάτι άλλο, παρόλο που αποτελεί ακριβή μετάφραση του under-statement. Γι' αυτό περισσότερο το είπα.


----------



## Themis (Jan 24, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα ταίριαζαν νεολογισμοί που θα μετατόπιζαν τελείως το γλωσσικό επίπεδο. Η υποτίμηση παραμένει στις βασικές επιλογές. Μια χαρά, κατά περίπτωση, και κάποιες περιφραστικές λύσεις που αναφέρθηκαν προηγουμένως, όπως "παραγνωρίζω το πραγματικό μέγεθος", "απέχει πολύ από την πραγματικότητα", "υπερβολικά μετριοπαθής [απεικόνιση/ παρουσίαση/ τοποθέτηση...]". Ωστόσο, όταν ιδίως έχουμε έμφαση (π.χ. gross understatement), θα μπορούσαμε να πάμε στο άλλο άκρο και να αναζητήσουμε θετική διατύπωση, π.χ. εξωραϊσμός του προβλήματος/ της κατάστασης.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2011)

Ναι, ναι, και τα φτιασιδώματα είναι ωραία!


----------



## panadeli (May 28, 2012)

Ο Μάρκος Δραγούμης χρησιμοποιεί το _ανθυπερβολή._ Απ' ό,τι μπορώ να καταλάβω, πρόκειται για δική του λεξιπλασία.


----------

